# Yes, I Am.



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

This article represents many of the opinions, feelings and statements that people on this forum have expressed. Mine included!

http://www.cnbc.com/id/101501030?__source=yahoo|finance|headline|headline|story&par=yahoo&doc=101501030|Farming%20in%20America:%20%27Ther

Ralph


----------

